# Zantac dosage



## Rainbows end (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi

The local doctor prescribed 3ml of zantac , 3 times a day,for our son who weighed in at 9lb 6 oz early last week.  I am a little worried as he called me back today and decreased the dosage to 0.3ml but I had already given several original doses.  He said the original dose was ok but I am now a bit worried as he reduced it quite significantly without an explanation of why (said he prescribed a shock dose originally).  My son was screaming when he prescribed originally and he seemed to be trying to work out weights and doses through all the noise so am worried that he actually got it wrong and there might be some side effects to this.

Can you tell me what the max dosage for that weight should be,it says Ranitidine 150mg/10ml on the bottle and is taken 20 mins before 2ml of Ethromycin and 1 dose of infant gaviscon and this is being prescribed for up to 9 months apparently?

Thank you
Gill


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gill,

Sorry to hear about LOs reflux  Have you seen the reflux support thread on the parenting boards? Do join in on there as the girls will give you great help and support  CLICK HERE 

Ranitidine is quite commonly prescribed for reflux. In the UK the maximum suggested dose in babies under 6 months is 3mg/kg given 3 times a day (the usual dose is 1mg/kg 3 times a day)

This isn't my area of expertise so I can't comment about giving high doses to start with and then cutting down as I don't know about this. Sorry can't help with that. If you are concerned though I would ask to speak to GP again to explain about the treatments prescribed.

Hope things improve soon 
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

